# المتاحف العالمية ....مشاريع و مناظير



## الافضل المبتكرين (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*The Metropolitan Museum of Art*​ 
Master planning for the museum began in 1967 with the development of a comprehensive plan for galleries, curatorial and administrative spaces, work rooms and storage, and circulation systems that would permit ready access to the many different collections. The first phase was the redesign of the space in front of the museum to create an urban plaza with appropriately-scaled and terraced steps up to the entry of the restored Great Hall. This entry axis is reinforced by the addition of the Lehman Pavilion on the west side with its skylighted court as a terminus. The master plan responds to the need for large galleries by adding the Sackler Wing for the Temple of Dendur to the north and the Michael C. Rockefeller Wing to the south. The adjacent corners are completed by additions of the new American Wing and the Wallace Galleries for Twentieth Century Art.​ 




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


*American Museum of Natural History* ​ 
A master plan to guide the museums growth and expansion resulted in two phases of work The first phase involved the restoration of the 11,000 s.f. Roosevelt Hall to its original state, and circulation was enhance by introducing new admissions, information, and coat facilities. The second phase was the consolidation and expansion of the existing library into a new eight-story, 52,500 s.f. building with a capacity of 800,000 volumes.​ 



 




 


*Air Force Museum*​ 
Designed to accommodate examples of military aircraft from the earliest days of flight, the delta-shaped building was to have been located alongside a runway. At the visitors entrance, the design was low and narrowthree stories high and less than 100 yards across. Offices, workshops, and storage flanked the entrance; and from there the structure was designed to sweep out to a span of 800 feet in width, lifting 120 feet into the sky.​ 




 


*Oakland Museum of California*​ 
This museum for California art, natural history, and cultural history occupies four blocks. It was conceived as a walled garden with large welcoming entrances. The galleries are arranged to allow the roof of one to become the terrace of another, and a pedestrian street connects the different levels and the other functions an auditorium, classrooms, changing galleries, restaurant, offices, and a garage. Each area opens directly onto lawns, terraces, trellised passages, and broad flights of stairs. The entire museum is built of a light-colored concrete with a sandblasted finish.​


----------



## معماري شاطر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتازه وجميله الله يعطيك العافيه
م.محمد هندم


----------



## designer mido (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو صطوف (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Arch_Sana (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااا جزيلا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع اخونا الفاضل الافضل المبتكرين

لاحظت اتقان استخدام الاضاءة الطبيعية في Metropolitan Museum 

شيء رائع


تسلم ايديك على انتقائك المميز والمفيد


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (17 ديسمبر 2007)

نشكر كل من رد ومن مر بنا في مشاركتنا و نعدكم باختيار الافضل و الجديد لكم باذن الله


----------



## هالــة (16 مارس 2008)

مشكورين اخواني 

احترامي


----------



## archkh (19 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (20 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العااافيه


----------



## منصور سعيد (20 مارس 2008)

أخي العزيز... 

أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل... بصراحه استفدت منه اشياء كثيره... 

لك كل الشكر والتقدير...


----------



## ميدو وليد (24 مارس 2008)

7agat gamda gedannnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## med-dz (25 مارس 2008)

Impressive works ... a collection of well-known museums 

my favored one is the AMNH in NY

very useful infos' ...

thanx a lot

My regrets


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (3 أبريل 2008)

اشكر من مر بنا و عسى الله ان يجعل اعمالنا و اعمالكم في ميزان الحسنات ليوم الحساب


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (4 أبريل 2008)

هااااااااااايل


----------



## م_عرام (22 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مش شايف صور ......؟


----------



## eng-rgdarch (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مش عم تطلع الصور


----------



## eng sanaa (23 نوفمبر 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## youcef gouri (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااا


----------



## arch_hamada (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## باسلBASIL3 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. و شكرا جزيلا ....


----------

